# New pellet smoker recommendations



## MarkG33 (Jun 28, 2019)

Planning on getting a electric pellet smoker, was looking at the pit boss pro series 4 pellet smoker. Never owned a smoker before, and figured this smoker would be best for a newbie like myself other than starting out with something I have to feed constantly. Any advice or other recommendations would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 28, 2019)

I started out with this still have it today and its around eleven years old.







* Description *
Simply plug this Masterbuilt 30" Analog Smoker in, set the analog controls, and it does the work. You'll achieve competition-ready results in your own backyard, without the hassle of charcoal or propane.

* Features *

Adjustable thermostat controlled temperature
3 chrome coated smoking racks
548 Sq. inches of smoking space
Removable wood chip tray, water bowl and grease pan
Temperature gauge in door
1500 watt heating element
Maintains consistent temperature between 100 to 275 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 28, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> I started out with this still have it today and its around eleven years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome I started with that exact smoker as well and taught myself how to smoke on it. Paid $100 for at Aldi's. Heating element died on it about a year ago and got rid of it. That thing put out some awesome Q over a few years.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 28, 2019)

As far as your question goes you might look into a MES. Easy to start on and if you get a pellet tray(search AMNPS) to put it in you don't have to keep feeding it chips every 30 minutes. If you do go the pellet route I have heard good things about the pit boss. I'm sure someone else will chime in on some recommendations as well.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 28, 2019)

what is your budget?


----------



## BigW. (Jun 28, 2019)

I think you're on the right track with pellet grill.  You can smoke/grill/bake etc on it.  I have a GMG Daniel Boone.  There are several manufacturers in the $500 range.  All slightly different in features but all should make some good food.


----------



## MarkG33 (Jun 28, 2019)

sandyut said:


> what is your budget?



$400-500


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 28, 2019)

I also have the PitBoss 700FB pellet grill from Wally world. Works fine for me.

Here is some pics

first time brisket and baby back ribs






second try with brisket


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Jun 28, 2019)

I also am new and recently purchased a Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone with WiFi and love it.


----------

